# A few pics of yard haunt 07



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

these didn't turn out that good but here they are.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

more


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

still more


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great stuff, I really love the human BBQ. mmmmmm


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job.. I do have a thing for the bbq's myself.. nothings better than seeing kiddies and adults eyes pop at when they see em.. ahhhhhhh satisfaction


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Table looks great. You'll have to invite me for supper some time.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice. I like the bbq as well, like them witches too.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hey you stole my bbq idea that i stole from someone else in 2006 lol nice


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, I can't believe I didn't have one of my FCG, my kid must have deleted it off my Camera, I also have a short Video that I need to get up on youtube, shows how well my Fog Chiller works.


----------

